# How do you put yourself out there ?



## Love2Bugs (Aug 24, 2011)

Im soooooooo ready to get back out there and start dating. But how ? I have 2 small children. All my friends are married or in relationships and NOT interested in going "out" with me once in a while. I have tried to get friends to hook me up. But i think they all think im joking lol. Am i not pretty enough ? Do i look desperate ? Mean ? WHAT !?!?!?! How do i do this ? I never had a problem getting a guy to notice me. But thats when i went to clubs and im not really interested in that scene anymore. I tried the online thing. But most sites you have to pay for and i cant afford it. And the free sites are full of creepy 45 yr old greasy guys with like 6 monitors trying to get their rocks off online. Blagh ! Help me !


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a fan of online meeting....my fav site that can be used for free (or you can pay for a couple of added features) is pof.com. Give it a try....I have met many nice people throught that site...you can even specify what types of men are allowed to contact you. Another site that is good if you are in a bigger city is meetup.com. It is not a dating site but instead hooks you up with people with similar interests for things to go do. 

I hate bars/clubs as a means of meeting people....I like online much better! lol


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

I used meetup.com to build a new group of friends with similar interests. From that group I started meeting other people, and eventually I did date someone from that circle. Although that relationship ended after a few weeks and was very casual (at least for me) it was exactly what I needed at the time.

POF.com is one many of my female friends have used with varied success. As far as getting out there and meeting people it seems to be a good tool, but I personally am not a big believer in online dating.

The nice thing about meetup is that the environment is very non threatening since there could be anywhere from 2-3 or dozens of people participating. Once I joined a couple meetups, I just used facebook to keep in contact with other people that were listed. You end up in a "friends first" type situation which works for me.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

My brother met an awesome woman that later became his wife at a "Parents Without Partners" group.
I am not sure if something like that is available where you are, but it would appear they have activities for kids as well.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, youre in Tennessee??? HMMMMM... WHO ELSE DO WE KNOW IN TENNESSEE????
anybody? anybody???

HurtinginTN,,,, dooo youuu hear ????

:smthumbup:


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Oh, youre in Tennessee??? HMMMMM... WHO ELSE DO WE KNOW IN TENNESSEE????
> anybody? anybody???
> 
> HurtinginTN,,,, dooo youuu hear ????
> ...


Hey nothing wrong with meeting people from similar backgrounds right? That is one reason I am very happy to be seeing someone who has been through the separation / divorce process on a similar timeline to myself. They understand the highs and lows and can be a great comfort emotionally. And if relationships go that way, physically too


----------

